# Launch code entered. Push that button Will ya.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody pushed the launch button. It's too late, some of you are gonna get it. :smoke2:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Scary


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that one box is very funny


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

give em hell bill

by the way good luck with the drawing


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Psycho Bill on the Warpath again!!eep:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohhhh Boy, This Cant Be Good!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

op2: sit back and watch the show...time for the psycho bill to push the big red button


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Put it on 'em Billy...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bombs away


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

hit them all hard


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

oh snap, put a hurtin on em


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here we go again:jaw:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oooooooooooooo
Happy hunting


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Fire in the hole. Duck and cover


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Bombs away.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

in coming!!! whos getting it?


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I gotta go clear the dust out of my bomb shelter.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Get'em wild Bill!!:thumb:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Get'em Bill!!

Watch out boys and girls:behindsofa:

Is this part of the contest??:high5:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH SNAP! Looks like you mean business, Bill.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Go Bill go!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Damit! I know what that who that funny box if for. I shouldn't have opened my mouth.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ssuriano said:


> Damit! I know what that who that funny box if for. I shouldn't have opened my mouth.


:fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> :fish::fish::fish::fish:


:mumbles::mumbles::mumbles::mumbles::mumbles:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::bolt:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

here we go again


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I told you guys...too much cedar. It's gone to his head.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Hit 'em hard!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

let'em fly!!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Incoming!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

looks like some people better hide


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them hard Bill!!
Now, anyone who feels attacked... HIDE!! :behindsofa:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

look out


----------



## spcparker (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I just had a flash back from the sand box... AWSOME!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

look out take cover


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i'm hoping i'm safe. assuming he sent them when he posted its been 5 days and i'm free to come outside again! 

WHEW! 

I do feel sorry for the poor bastards who got hit though.


----------

